# Colt value?



## Tikkahunter (Jan 24, 2015)

Will be selling a colt 1909 .45 colt. 75-80%. Need value


----------



## Tikkahunter (Jan 24, 2015)

I should ad all original including grips numbers all match. S gun was never taken apart screw heads are perfect.


----------



## Tikkahunter (Jan 24, 2015)

Anybody?????


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My references call it the _Colt New Service, Improved_.
It runs from about $1,200.00 (perfect) down to about $400.00 (good).

An appended note tells the reader that there are so many variations for this pistol that a Colt-specific reference work should be consulted.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

You might also want to ask over at coltforum.com Seems like a lot of collectors hang out over there. I collect Colts, but not those.


----------

